# kleine Eichsfeldtour



## sketcher (6. Februar 2002)

Hiermit möchte ich zum Samstag, den 9.2. zu einer kleinen Eichsfeldtour aufrufen.

Eingeladen sind alle, die Wind und Wetter zum Trotz, sich 4 - 5 Stunden durch die hiesigen Wälder und Auen schlagen möchten.

Insbesondere Michael59, Harzbiker und Onkel, mit denen schon lange eine gemeinsame Kennenlerntour geplant ist, sind herzlich eingeladen. Aber auch jeder andere Biker ist willkommen.

Tourenvorschlag (sagt Eure Meinung):
Treffpunkt: 9:00 Uhr in Großbartloff, Hauptstraße 24
Route: Lockere Fahrt über den Westerwald zur Gobert und im Bogen zurück. ca. 40km 600Hm, kann durch Abstecher aber leicht erweitert werden, je nach Laune.

@Harzbiker
Vielleicht triffst Du Dich mit Michael in Leinefelde und kommt gemeinsam zu mir, er kennt den Weg schon 

@Onkel
am einfachsten über Eschwege, Frieda, Geismar oder über Heiligenstadt, Dingelstädt, Wachstedt.
am kürzesten über Heiligenstadt, Flinsberg, Ershausen.


Von mir aus können wir aber auch beim Harzbiker in Ellrich starten und im Harz fahren, nur nicht so spät, denn ich möchte am späten Nachmittag noch zu einer Geburtstagsfeier. 

So, nun seid Ihr dran 
sketcher


----------



## michael59 (6. Februar 2002)

bin dabei,

onkel ist immer noch unter drogen und will das erst am freitag entscheiden
ich freu mich jedenfalls    

michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harzbiker (7. Februar 2002)

Hört sich echt gut an. Wie  gestern schon mit Michael 59 telefonisch abgesprochen, kann ich eine definitive Zusage erst am Freitag geben. 

Grüße aus dem Harz
www.reuti.de


----------



## onkel (7. Februar 2002)

ich werde nicht dabei sein. Grund sind aber nicht die Drogen. Mir läuft die Zeit bis zum Examen davon und ich brauche meinen sechsten Tag zum Lernen. 
Habe in den nächsten Monaten immer nur Sonntags Zeit. Das tut zwar weh, aber ich will mir keine Vorwürfe machen müssen, wenn es daneben geht. Ich wünsche Euch aber viel Spaß und aufgeschoben ist ja nicht aufgehoben!


----------



## michael59 (7. Februar 2002)

wir werden an dich denken und denke du bitte an die telefonnummer

michael


----------



## chranz (7. Februar 2002)

...und da sag doch mal einer wir brauchen kein Thüringen-Forum...   ts ts ts....
da schreibt ihr bei den Norddeutschen. DAS GIBTS DOCH WOHL NICHT!!! VERRÄTER!!!


----------



## sketcher (7. Februar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von chranz _
> *... da schreibt ihr bei den Norddeutschen. DAS GIBTS DOCH WOHL NICHT!!! VERRÄTER!!!
> *



Au Backe! Das sind harte Worte.
Aber ich muß Dir Recht geben, im Nord-Forum fühle ich mich auch nicht zuhause. Da aber Harzbiker und Onkel sich hier überwiegend rumtreiben, habe ich ihnen zuliebe auch hier geschrieben. Ansonsten bin ich meißt bei den Berlinern, mit denen ich schon seit Äonen engen Kontakt pflege.

Andererseits bleibe ich bei meiner Meinung, die ich zum Vorschlag der Bildung eines "Thüringen-Forum" gesagt habe. Laßt uns zusammen fahren, dann gibt es auch genug Stoff für ein eigenes Forum.

@Onkel
Sonntage passen mir eigentlich sonst auch ganz gut. Da lässt sich was machen.

@Harzbiker
Freitagabend reicht doch. Immer noch das IKEA-Problem? Kann ich gut verstehen: Frau/Freundin und Familie darf man wegen des Bikens ja auch nicht zu sehr vernachlässigen. Aber vielleicht findest Du ja noch DIE Lösung 

@Michael
Bring Deinen kleinen Bruder mit! Ich glaube er braucht mal wieder etwas Bewegung an frischer Luft (den Ständer darf er dranlassen) 

Grüße
sketcher


----------



## Harzbiker (7. Februar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von sketcher _
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ich treibe mich hier nicht rum,ich liefere wertvolle Beiträge für die
Allgemeinheit. 
Ja das IKEA Problem!Da hab ich mir echt was eingebrockt. Du,als
alter gestandener Ehemann weißt bestimmt am besten,das man auch mal Kompromisse eingehen muß. Meine Regierung,gehört 
jedenfalls zu der Sorte Frauen,die unheimlich nachtragend sind.
Hab das schon mal durch.Mußte ich jeden Abend zu Mutti zum Essen. 
Ach übrigens: Auch ich hätte an Sonntagen(fast) immer Zeit.


Grüße aus dem Harz
www.reuti.de


----------



## sketcher (7. Februar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Harzbiker _
> *Du,als alter gestandener Ehemann weißt bestimmt am besten,das man auch mal Kompromisse eingehen muß.  *



Das ist doch wie beim Rad: Wenn du dir was Schönes zugelegt hast und es über lange Zeit nutzen willst, kannste auch nicht immer nur fahren wollen. Du mußt es hätscheln und pflegen und erkennen was es möchte. Sonst hast du plötzlich einen Totalausfall, wenn du ihn am wenigsten gebrauchen kannst.

Sei zu deiner Frau immer noch etwas lieber als zu deinem Bike, das Bike wird es dir nicht krumnehmen, umgekehrt schon 

Ich kann dir außerdem versichern, daß ich deine wertvollen Beiträge schätze, egal wo du sie schreibst. 

sketcher
ein Verräter und Rumtreiber


----------



## Harzbiker (7. Februar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von sketcher _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Das hast du jetzt aber sehr schön gesagt. Ich bin schwer beeindruckt. Mir fehlt ja offensichtlich doch die Erfahrung von
einigen Jahren. 
Wenn ichs mir ja so recht überlege: Würde ich am Samstag wirklich mit ihr zu IKEA fahren, da hätte ich für die nächste Zeit
erstmal einen "Erpressungsgrund". Man darf ja nicht die Aufbauzeit der IKEA Möbel außen vor lassen.Da geht bestimmt auch noch mal eine gewisse Zeit drauf.Und außerdem,könnte ich
dem "Geldverpulvern" rechtzeitig Einhalt gebieten und bei "Nordsee" war ich auch schon ewig nicht mehr.
Aber biken ist nun mal biken!!!
Oh man schwere Sache!!  

Grüße aus dem Harz
www.reuti.de


----------



## Rabbit (7. Februar 2002)

Moin Freunde!

Mal abgesehen davon, daß mir das Eichsfeld für'n Tagesausflug doch ein bischen weit ist möchte ich hier mal kundtun, daß auch ich eure Beiträge in diesem Forum sehr schätze, egal, wo ihr diese schreibt.
Ein großes Lob gebührt dem Harzbiker, der mit seinen Beiträgen wenigsten das Norddeutsche-Forum am Leben erhält. So haben sich doch scheinbar die "echten" Nordmänner derzeit, wie übrigens auch schon ihre Vorfahren, mal wieder in ihre Langboote gesetzt und befahren die wilden, rauhen Meere immer auf der Suche nach neuen Ländern mit noch schöneren Trails 

Ich hoffe doch, daß in diesem Jahr tatsächlich eine IBC-Tour "Gesamtnord" stattfinden wird und ich den einen oder anderen von euch einmal persönlich kennenlernen werde 

Gruß und viel Spass auf eurer Tour,
Harry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harzbiker (8. Februar 2002)

@Rabbit: Das hoffe ich auch!
Hier noch mal der derzeitige Planungsstand:
Jockel:"Michael59 gab sich die Ehre die Hauptstadt zu besuchen und dabei auch noch uns Unwürdige mit seinem Besuch zu beehren und an seinem Glanze teilzuhaben. Dabei wurde kräftig an der Achse "Eichsfeld-Berlin/und Umgebung" geschmiedet und schon das eine oder andere bedenkenswerte Detail der im Frühjahr angesetzten MTB-Übung "Über allen Wipfeln ist Ruh", welche, Ihr erinnert Euch, bekanntermaßen im schönen Harz stattfinden soll, gefachsimpelt. "

Grüße aus dem Harz
www.reuti.de


----------



## sketcher (8. Februar 2002)

Kennst Du das Eichsfeld nicht?

Zwischen Harz und Thüringer Wald gelegen. Nicht so hoch wie der Süden, nicht so flach wie der Norden, irgendwo dazwischen.
Einfach ne schöne Ecke genau in der Mitte Deutschlands.

Grüße sketcher


----------



## Husten (8. Februar 2002)

Verdammte Tat! Sketcher, mir bricht das Herz bei solchen Bildern! In Berlin tun wir ja immer ganz tapfer so als wenn hier so ein super schickes Bikerevier wäre (Jockel sagt, wenn das Mountain Bike in Brandenburg erfunden worden wäre, hieße es eben Sandrad), die Wahrheit aus meiner bescheidenen Sicht ist jedoch.....schnief...

ICH WILL AUCH BEEEEEEEEEEERGE! 

Es ist ja nicht so, daß es hier langweilig ist; im Flachen mit dem Sandrad endlose Windschattzenspiele zu treiben oder an unseren kurzen, steilen Rampen zackige Intervalle abzudrücken, hat alles seinen Reiz. Trotzdem.
Ich hätte gerne einen Berg. Einen einzigen. Bitte bitte bitte! Sketcher, kannst Du nicht mal schauen, ob Ihr einen übrig habt? Ihr braucht die doch nicht alle, oder?

@Harzbiker: Mein tiefstes, vollstes, allumfassendes Beileid im Voraus! IKEA am Samstag ist der Vorhof zur Hölle. Hier habe ich die grausamsten , qualvollsten, längsten Stunden meines Lebens vergeudet, nur um festzustellen was IKEA alles NICHT auf Lager hat. Ich bin inzwischen überzeugt, daß IKEA gar kein Lager hat. Alles nur große, aufwändige Kulisse, hunterte von schlecht bezahlten Statisten, die so tut als würden sie freudig irgendwelche zerknautschten, wahrscheinlich mit alten Betonplatten (ehemals Belag der A9) befüllte Kartons erwerben.....
alles nur um MICH im Glauben zu halten, es gäbe dort tatsächlich irgendwas ab Lager. Ich kenne einen der da mal geknechtet hat (so eine Art Leibeigener). Was der so erzählte. Ein Fall für Amnesty International, sag ich euch.
Übrigens, Harzbiker, wenn meine Frau nochmal Samstags um 12 da hin schleppt, pack ich gleich die Scheidungspapiere ein. REGELMÄSSIG passiert folgendes:
Sie: Warte hier schon mal in der Schlange, ich geh´nur kurz rüber zur Bettwäsche. 
Ich: Ja aber du hattest doch.... ey! (Sie ist schon weg)
2,5 Std. später, meine Tochter ist nach anfänglichem Gequake auf meinem Arm zusamengebrochen (ca. 22kg), meine Bandscheiben meutern, noch 3 Leute vor mir, keine Spur von meiner Frau. Was mache ich wenn ich dran komme und sie ist nicht da: ICH HABE KEINE AHNUNG WAS ICH BESTELLEN SOLL! SIE HAT ES MIR NICHT GESAGT! WARUM TUT SIE MIR DAS AN!
Nch eine Frau vor mir. Ich schwitze Blut und Wasser. Da bricht es aus mir heraus:

ANNIKAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!WOBISTDUKOMMSOFORTHER!!! 

Meine Tochter wacht auf und heult, die Leute starren mich mit einer Mischung aus Vorwurf und Mitleid an, da höre ich auch schon die ensetzliche Frage der Diensthabenen hinter dem Thresen: ja BITTE der Herr, was darf ich für sie tun!!

Die Antwort weiß nur meine Frau.


bis denn


----------



## Harzbiker (8. Februar 2002)

Wer hat den nur IKEA erfunden?Dieser Mann ( wohl doch eher eine Frau) gehört auf das schärfste bestraft. Diese wahrlich gruselige,schon fast das Niveau eines Steven King erreichende Schilderung,macht mir zugegebener Maßen Angst.
Da muß wohl jeder Mann irgendwann mal durch. Schon öfter habe
ich in Wirtshäusern, zu später Stunde die Schauermärchen,von "der IKEA-Prüfung "gehört. Nun steht Sie mir bevor.


Grüße aus dem Harz
www.reuti.de


----------



## sketcher (8. Februar 2002)

@ Husten

Du willst einen Berg? Kein Problem, komm nur her und nimm Dir einen, oder zwei, oder alle!

Jeder Berg, den Du hochgestrampelt bist, gehört Dir. Versprochen!

Übrigens, unsere Berge hier sind auch nur bessere Hügel um 500m. Mit dem Harz können die Eichsfelder Berge an Höhe nicht konkurrieren, vielleicht aber an Vielfalt 
---

Deiner lebensechte Schilderung des Einkauf-Horrors, daß wohl bei IKEA seinen absoluten Höhepunkt findet, kann aus tiefsten Herzen nur zustimmen. Du hast das Grauen sehr schön in Worte gefasst. 


Grüße
sketcher


----------



## bringerdl (8. Februar 2002)

hallo sketcher,

fahrt ihr jedes we ?  ich komme aus näherer umgebung, ca 35 km. 
ich, besser wir (ca 6 biker, mal mehr mal weniger) fahren jedes we und es wird langsam langweilig jedesmal die selben strecken zufahren, also wir sind bestimmt nicht abgeneigt die "halbe weltreise" von 35 km anzutreten. 

wenn du lust hast, dann gib mir bitte ein paar infos (strecke, naja und was mich halt so interessieren könnte)

ciao 

bringer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rob (8. Februar 2002)

@ sketcher weg. Foto: Da werden heimatliche Gefühle in mir wach! Ich will sofort nach Thüringen!!! *Ich will sofort nach Thüringen!!! * 
Bitte nicht mehr von solchen Fotos!!!!

@ Husten: Das könnte den Wanderpokal in der Kategorie "Alternative Beiträge" gesichert haben! 
Ist das meine bisher unentdeckte weibliche Seite, wenn ich sage, dass ich gere bei Ikea einkaufen gehe und mich mit allem möglichen, abstrus schwedisch klingendem Gezeugs eindecke??

Ich muß mich nochmal chranz anschließen! Wer behauptet Thüringen (und Sachsen) würde kein eigenes Forum benötigen, der ist doof. *So!* Sogar die Stuttgarter haben ein eigenes bekommen, obwohl es doch ein Franken/Schwaben-Forum gab


----------



## chranz (8. Februar 2002)

Ich sag da jetzt mal gar nix mehr zu...  
Thüringen lebt. Nicht nur auf 2 Beinen, sondern auch auf 2 Rädern!


----------



## sketcher (10. Februar 2002)

Eigentlich wollte ich sie die Drei-Wetter-Taft-Tour nennen, aber es gab nur die Regenschauern und den stürmischen Wind, die Sonne muß irgendwo anders gebrannt haben (AUSSIE ?).

Michael, Karsten und ich ließen sich weder vom Wetter noch von WSVs abhalten (@Harzbiker: Hast du jetzt wenigstens was gut bei deiner Regierung?) und fuhren eine kleine aber feine Runde im Westerwald. Aus Solidarität fuhr auch ich diesesmal ohne Dreckfänger. Entsprechent sagen wir dann auch aus 

Beim Uphill auf die Höhen konnte ich meine Gewichts- und leichten Trainingsvorteile ausspielen, jedoch waren mir dann auf den folgenden Wurzel, Matsch und Schotterpassagen die Brüder mit Fully und fetten 2,3" Schlappen deutlich über. So waren die Chancen ausgewogen. Nachdem wir einen hübsch mit Buchenlaub und Ästen gefüllten Weg mit unseren Schaltungen gepflügt hatten und eine kurze Pause einlegen mußten, um die Ketten wieder in Kontakt zu den Stahlzähnen der Ritzel zu bringen, stellte Michael fest:" Hier wäre für empfindliche Titan-Leichtbau-Boliden keine Durchkommen mehr, vielmehr ist robuste Baumarktechnik das bevorzugte Material des ambitionierten Bikers!" 

Das gemeinsame Abwaschen der Fahrräder auf meinem Hof mittels eine Gardena-Gartenspritze (wir bekamen dabei auch noch genug Wasser ab) war der abschließende Höhepunkt einer hübschen kleinen Tour, die uns wieder mal viel Spaß gemacht hat.

Gruß
Euer sketcher


----------



## Harzbiker (10. Februar 2002)

Hallo Sketcher und Konsorten...
ich habe gestern abend schon mit Michael telefoniert,um Einzelheiten eurer Tour zu erfahren.Das "IKEA WSV" Problem,hatte sich bereits Donnerstag nacht bzw.Freitag früh erledigt.Der Blinddarm meiner Regierung spielte verrückt und mußte Freitagnachmittag entfernt werden.Sachen gibts,die gibts gar nicht. Naja,so hatte sich wenigstens der IKEA-Einkauf erledigt.
Aber unter diesen Umständen wär ich natürlich lieber dort hin gefahren.
Bei der nächsten "Eichsfeldtour" bin ich aber auf jeden Fall dabei.
Großes Pionierehrenwort.


Grüße aus dem Harz
www.reuti.de


----------



## sketcher (10. Februar 2002)

@Harzbiker

Hoffentlich geht es deiner Süßen wieder besser. Bestelle Ihr bitte beste Genesungswünsche von der IBC.

Nächste Tour hätte ich wirklich Lust mal im Harz zu fahren. Vielleicht übernächsten Sonntag? (Falls das Wetter mitspielt)
Am nächsten feiert meine Holde Geburtstag. Pssst! Nicht verraten: Sie bekommt ein MTB. Vielleicht kann ich sie endlich zum Biken bringen :freu:

@Chranz


> Thüringen lebt.


O.K. Lassen wir es leben! Ich habe nichts dagegen. Wenn ich mir diesen Thread ansehe, scheint auch Bedarf zu bestehen. So lasst es uns versuchen.

Bist du bei der nächsten Tour dabei?

Grüße
sketcher


----------



## chranz (10. Februar 2002)

Tach auch ihr Harzer Roller 

Sag mal sketcher, was hast du denn da für eine Datei gezippt? OVL? mit was kann ich das öffnen/was ist das? Ist das was für irgendso einen Bike-Computer?Höhenprofil?aaah, klär mich auf!!! 

Nächste Tour? Das kommt immer drauf an...wenn ich lange genug vorher bescheid weiß, Zeit habe und mein Bike funktionstüchtig ist würde ich gerne mal vorbeikommen! Ist zwar auch 'ne Stunde mit dem Auto, aber naja... 

Gestern saß ich das erste mal seit bestimmt 4 Monaten wirklich wieder "richtig" auf dem Bike. Bin so lange nicht mehr gefahren, weil es mit meinem Schrotthaufen eigentlich nicht mehr wirklich Spaß macht. Aber das wochenlage rumposten und rumlesen hier im Forum hat mich jetzt einfach so bike-geil gemacht, dass ich nciht mehr anders konnte. Die ersten 2 Kilometer hab ich mich zwar wirklich den Berg nur hochgequält, aber irgendwann kam dann der Punkt wo es lockerer wurde, und sich der Berg leichter besiegen ließ. Und runter ist natürlich sowieso geil. Ich sah zwar danach auch aus wie Schwein aber ist ja egal...das gehört ja schließlich dazu.
Und weil's so schön war hab ich das gleiche heute nochmal gemacht und hab mich eben gerade geduscht 

Also sketcher & all the other düringer, ich hoffe wir sehen uns bald mal....


----------



## rob (10. Februar 2002)

@ Harzbiker: Da hat wohl einer von den Typen da oben blind in der "Günde-etwas-nicht-tun-zu-können-Grabbelkiste" gegriffen, ohne Verstand eine Möglichkeit auf Erden gesendet, um zu verhindern, dass du zu Ikea fahren mußt und dir dafür ganz andere Sorgen eingebrockt, die deine Teilnahme an der biketour ebeso verhinderten! 

@ Sketcher. Ihr scheint ja eine nette Runde gefahren zu sein, aber der Bericht ist doch etwas nüchtern......

@ chranz: Die anghägte Datei kannst du einsehen, wenn du die entsprechende TOP50-Software dazu hast. TOP50 sind digitale topographische Karten im Maßstab 1:50000. Gib mal TOP50 als Suchbegriff hier ein, da dürftest du ne ganze Menge finden!
Ich hoffe dein bike ist nach Ostern wieder fit, da komm ich nämlich (fast) definitiv nunda nach Unk'rode *freu*


----------



## michael59 (10. Februar 2002)

gefahren, aber wo ist mein bericht hin?

ich habe mir mühsam die worte entrissen um den abenteuern die wir erlebt haben gerecht zu werden und nun sehe ich nur gähnende leere?

trotz oder wegen des schlechte wetters haben sich 3 wackere radler auf ihre rösser geschwungen und sind in den wäldern des eichsfeldes verschwunden. ( kleine kinder und männer spielen eben gerne im matsch)   

angst den weg nicht zurückzufinden, mußten wir nicht haben, da erstens mit sketcher ein erfahrener scout an board war und zweitens sich meine treckerreifen dank meines gewichtes sich so tief in den matsch bohrten, dass ein hänsel und gretelsyndrom selbst bei dichtem nebel nicht zu befürchten war.rost: 

wir sind eine recht abwechselungsreiche strecke gefahren und ich hatte dank feuchter steine die möglichkeit meinen gleichgewichtssinn zu testen und zu vervollkomnen! 

beim uphill(gruß an den harzbiker) habe ich festgestellt das man nicht so einfach im kleinen gang aus dem sattel kann ohne absteigen zu müssen, aber übung macht den meister. wir hatten wieder einige wunderbare ausblicke über den westerwald den ich sehr genossen habe.
echt geil war die fahrt auf einem singeltrail mit vielen wurzeln und steinen, direkt am abhang lang. der endete dann in einem mit 30 cm hohem laub bedecktem waldstück. tapfer kämpften wir uns durch. (hoher spaßfaktor)
 ich dachte an jockels titanenross und wir stellten fest, das nur solide baumarktware in der lage ist solchen belastungen standzuhalten 

auf dem folgenden abwechselungsreichen gelände hatte sketcher die möglichkeit, die neu aufgezogenen traktorreifen meines bruders zu testen und das erste mal in seinem leben mit einem fully (nämlich meinem) zu fahren. die treckerreifen gefielen ihm gut, aber das ultimative fullygefühl kam nicht auf !wir hätten aber auch daran denken können, das 70kg einen auf 100 kg eingestellten dämfer nur müde lächeln lassen 

meine bei arthur dents erworbenen bikeschuhe habe ihre erste bewährungsprobe bestanden. danke für die gute beratung

eine weiter tour wird folgen, der termin am 24. passt mir gut und im harz ist es schön

das streckenprofil habe ich schon gespeichert und sketcher kann es morgen noch einstellen

@harzbiker, grüße und gute besserung an deine freundin

michael

ps: es lohnt sich eine gardena gartendusche zu besitzen


----------



## michael59 (10. Februar 2002)

beinahe hätte ich vergessen für sketcher extraeisenschweinpunkte zu beatragen da er ohne schutzbleche
unterwegs war und wir hinterher wie echte dreckschweine aussahen 

michael


----------



## sketcher (11. Februar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von michael59 _
> *da er ohne schutzbleche unterwegs war und wir hinterher wie echte dreckschweine aussahen
> *



Vergiss es Bruder, die Punkte heißen ESP und nicht DSP 

sketcher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harzbiker (11. Februar 2002)

.... hab ich mir gerade in den Kalender eingetragen.Bis dahin,geht es der Chefin schon wieder besser,so das ich mich guten Gewissens abseilen kann. Von mir aus,könne wir auch am 25.02.
fahren.Da hat dann vielleicht auch unser "vielbeschäftigter" Student onkel Zeit. Aber ich richte mich da ganz nach euch.
Am Wochende,werde ich schon mal eine schöne,gemütliche Strecke ausbaldowern.
Aber jetzt gehe ich erst mal ein Nickerchen( Nachtdienst) machen.


Grüße aus dem Harz
www.reuti.de


----------



## michael59 (11. Februar 2002)

@sketcher: verdient ist verdient

@harzbiker: du warst wahrscheinlich sehr müde, der 24. ist der sonntag

michael


----------



## sketcher (11. Februar 2002)

Michael hat mir gerade noch die Kurven der Tour gemailt,
hier sind:


----------



## sketcher (11. Februar 2002)

Ähhm, tschuldigung, falsches Bild. 
Hier sind die Kurven, die Michael meinte:


----------



## Harzbiker (11. Februar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von michael59 _
> [B
> @harzbiker: du warst wahrscheinlich sehr müde, der 24. ist der sonntag
> 
> [/B]



Jo, da hast Du recht: "Wer lesen kann,der ist klar im Vorteil".
@sketcheras sind ja lecker Kurven:
Wegen der Strecke,werde dann eine kleine Streckenbeschreibung
u.s.w. als neuen Thread ins Forum posten.Vielleicht schon im Thüringen Forum,wen es den nun eins geben soll.
Also als Termin dann Sonntag der 24.02.02.Ach ja,mit einer Gardena Gartenspritze kann ich leider nicht dienen.


Grüße aus dem Harz
www.reuti.de


----------



## onkel (11. Februar 2002)

käme mir auch zupass. Vielleicht schaffe ich es ja dann, dabei zu sein. 
Ich gebe mir auch gaaanz viel Mühe, mich wieder so weit zu regenerieren, dass ich mithalten kann;-)


----------



## rob (11. Februar 2002)

Interessantes Profil habt ihr da im Eichsfeld. Ich glaub ich komme mal vorbei ud führe mir diese zwei Berge zu Leibe - und vielleicht diesen einen Hügel auch noch...
War eurer Ritt also doch besser als es zuvor Klang


----------



## michael59 (11. Februar 2002)

@ rob:  was hast du denn gedacht, es kam viel zusammen, gute gesellschaft, matsch zum durchfahren, laub zum durchfahren, ein hügel zum sich hochkämpfen und, und, und...

@ onkel: ich nehme für mich in anspruch, das auf meine tagesform rücksicht genommen wird, gleiches gilt für dich


michael


----------



## chranz (14. Februar 2002)

Sooo, für alle, die das Eichsfeld nicht kennen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sketcher (14. Februar 2002)

@chranz

feine Karte hast Du da gefunden 
Kann man schön erkennen, daß es bei uns zwar nicht so hoch ist wie im Harz, aber dafür schön bucklig


----------



## chranz (14. Februar 2002)

Hehe, gefunden auf www.eichsfeld.de 

Die Karte riecht eigentlich förmlich nach Singletrails und Freeride


----------



## Rabbit (14. Februar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von sketcher _
> *@chranz
> 
> feine Karte hast Du da gefunden
> Kann man schön erkennen, daß es bei uns zwar nicht so hoch ist wie im Harz, aber dafür schön bucklig  *


Stimmt schon!
Ist bei euch noch'ne Wohnung frei? Am besten gleich inkl. Arbeitplatz 

cu, Harry


----------

